# Spoonbills



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

If you're out hunting and it's been a slow day with only a couple ducks in the bag. A flock of spoonbills come right into the dekes. Who would take them and who would pass?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd take em the way fix dux when were on a hunt they all taste the same.. Had a chance on a pretty drake spoonnie a couple years back and missed one of the prettiest birds i've ever seen...


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Take em! Cut em up and fry them up or make them into sausage and they would pretty great tasting!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would pass and let Dan shoot them seeing as this is his favoritve duck! 

Dan the Pack Mule lover of the WIDE BILL!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pass


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Pass. Who the heck wants to shoot them minnow munchers?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Minnow munchers...Don't you mean poo muchers?! Thats strictly what their diet consists of...Animal Matter! Pass, unless the drake is in full plumage!


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

TAKE EM :sniper:

Nothing like a fat spoony butterbal roasting in the oven

:jammin:


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Give 'em three!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Pass em up unless there was a nice drake to mount!!! Ron, you remember what drakes are don't you.....I put you in the same category as Bob "hen killa" Zettler!!! :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i dont want to sound like a crappy hunter or anything cuz i'm not affraid to give a few to the shiat ducks, but if i dont think im gonna get an easy limit on mallards and whatever else, i'll pull down a wide bill.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Pass: don't need the meat that bad........


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I'm an undiscriminative duck killer.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

kill the hens :lol:


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

but there so yummy the best ones are the ones that have been in the local sewage treatment ponds swimming around with all the spent rubbers :lol:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Pass ick!! I don't think they taste very well at all...But isn't it ironic that if you pull up on a flock of ducks and shoot if there is a spoony in the flock that is the one your going to get for sure. Not a big fan of the spoony..I would just as soon shoot some mallards, gadwalds, or teal...
Bandhunter


----------



## AvianQuest (Dec 22, 2004)

Lance Pardee said:


> Pass. Who the heck wants to shoot them minnow munchers?


Mallards eat far more minnow than shovelers. Mallards will catch and eat minnows from time to time, but the only way a shoveler could ever eat one is if it swam down it's throat.

Take a look a shoveler's bill and you will see that it's totally unequipped to hold onto a minnow.

Shovelers are surface feeders and seldom tip up like mallards.

As far as their eating quality, a nice fat shovler is not bad at all. I've cooked mallards, pintails and shovelers together and cut them all up into cubes for wild game dinners, and I have yet to find anyone who could tell which bite was what.

John James Audubon considered himself as a duck gourmet as well as being a bird hunter and the bird painter who the Audubon Society was named after. In 1840, Audubon wrote, "No sportsman who is a judge will ever pass shoveler to shoot a canvasback."


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Let 'em fly...


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Wack 'em. It gives the dog something to do. They'll just as enthusiastically retrieve a shoveler as a mallard.


----------



## strmchzr (Dec 22, 2004)

somebody say spoonbills?


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool pic on the paddlefish. I would shoot them as well.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Plow em down!!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd give em three! a duck is a duck...they all taste the same when they are made into sausage!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Plummed out, shoot, if not, not!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Dec 22, 2004)

A real "Hollywood" Spoonbill...


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

i would have to say give them the :sniper: If your day is slow...why not i mean...they cant taste any different!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I say put the brakes on those rascal spoonies! 8)


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Definatly pass. Our small group has a rule, you shot a spoonie, you pay for breakfast for all. Mr. Audubon was simply wrong on the spoonie vs canvasback. No one is right all the time, even so called experts.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

They are going down.........


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

Even if it was a good day I'd shoot. A duck is a duck. They don't taste that bad.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I'd pass on the spoonies. uke:


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehe- I would be tickled to get a shot at a duck. definatley take it.


----------



## Stipa (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll bet no one on this board can tell a roast shoveler from a roast blue-winged teal. Both wonderful eating birds.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

If i was hunting here in MN i would take it, probably be the only shots of the day here.


----------



## benelli (Jan 23, 2005)

shootum, bakeum, throwum in the outside garbage can and air out the house before the wife gets home if you want to save your marriage.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Why wouldn't you shoot them it's free dog food. WE breeast them out and feed em to our dogs.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Take em'


----------

